# Wanted - Vanco Camper Tyre (none in UK!)



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We recently bought a spare wheel for our 2007 Bessacarr E460 from a member here on Facts.
Now all we need is a tyre!

Our local supplier (who is usually very good) has been searching the country all morning to try and source one and he says that continental has a 6 week back order on it.

We're going to the Germany meet in June, so we really want a spare before we go.

Does anyone have a tyre to sell, or know where we can get one please?

The details are: 215/70 R15 CP (109R). Vanco Camper. 

Thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Any reason why you don't consider putting a different make on?

JohnW


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> Any reason why you don't consider putting a different make on?
> 
> JohnW


What make would you reccomend?
Is it ok to mix different makes of tyres? (i.e. 3 conti and one something else).

Thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It's OK as long as it is an equivalent tyre i.e. I would go for a 'camper' version in another make. Ask your tyre depot they should be able to clarify the situation.

I have three different tyres amongst my five - three Avons, one Pirelli and the spare is a Goodyear!

JohnW


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Any use?*

Hi,
I have a complete spare wheel and tyre - 215/70 R15 CP (109R). Vanco Camper. which I do not need - the tyre has between 4to 5mm of tread and never punctured so fine for use as a spare
If you nare realy stuck you can have wheel and tyre for £50
Regards Ray


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Any use?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> I have a complete spare wheel and tyre - 215/70 R15 CP (109R). Vanco Camper. which I do not need - the tyre has between 4to 5mm of tread and never punctured so fine for use as a spare
> If you nare realy stuck you can have wheel and tyre for £50
> Regards Ray


Thanks very much for your kind offer. 
However we have now managed to source a Vanco camper tyre via Kwik Fit. It shoud be here tomorrow.


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Any use?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> I have a complete spare wheel and tyre - 215/70 R15 CP (109R). Vanco Camper. which I do not need - the tyre has between 4to 5mm of tread and never punctured so fine for use as a spare
> If you nare realy stuck you can have wheel and tyre for £50
> Regards Ray


Hi Ray

We'd be interested if we could find some way of meeting you. We're in West Wales which is a bit of a drive from Wigan, perhaps we can meet at a show or similar if you still have the wheel?

Thanks

Al  and Jean


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> It's OK as long as it is an equivalent tyre i.e. I would go for a 'camper' version in another make. Ask your tyre depot they should be able to clarify the situation.
> 
> I have three different tyres amongst my five - three Avons, one Pirelli and the spare is a Goodyear!
> 
> JohnW


Be careful if you come to France with this mixture.As far as I am aware and I have checked with the local tyre dealer, you must have the same make of tyre on the same axle


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Back to square one I'm afraid  

Was very explicit when tyre was ordered with Kwik Fit that it was a Vanco Camper tyre we needed.

Went to collect it today and it's a Vanco 2 they ordered in :roll: 
They tried to tell me it's the same tyre, but I think not.

No-one seems to have the Camper tyre in stock - 6 week back order from Continental.

So it looks like we won't have a spare when we go to Germany


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hezbez

If you really want to take a spare tyre with you, why not buy a cheap part worn tyre EXAMPLE HERE and have it fited to your rim. Order a new Vanco camper from your usual supplier and get it swapped when it comes into stock. Maybe your tyre supplier could even find you a part worn tyre as a temporary measure whilst they wait for the new one to be delivered?


----------

